# Malwarebytes



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been having problems with my computer and downloaded the free Malwarebytes. But it says, *"Please note you must open and run the file once it has finished downloading".

*I opened up the applications folder and found it, but can't figure out how to run the file. Can someone tell me how to do this? 

It's a Mac computer.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know about a MAC but on a PC you simply click the file and it starts running. It is an executable program that will begin installing Malwarebytes.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks joed. I tried again and a screen popped up saying, "You can't use this version of the application Malwarebytes Anti-Malware with this version of Mac OS X." I have Mac OS X 10.7.5 and the application requires Mac OS X 10.8 or later.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

The software does require 10.8 Mac OS X . Can you upgrade? It should be free. Btw Malware bytes on the Mac OS is largely just a an adware remover. Assuming you you password protect the administrator account and don't type in the admin password blindly when prompted, it would be tough to introduce malware to a Mac. Not impossible, but tough.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks jimn01. I didn't know that about the malware. 

I think I'll have to upgrade to 10.8 Mac OS X anyway. The main reason I haven't is that I read that the picture program (iphoto?) is different and I wouldn't be able to access all of the photo's I already have on here.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Old versions of Malwarebytes for MAC

http://mac.filehorse.com/download-malwarebytes-anti-malware/old-versions/


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to find that joed. That was nice of you. I think it's downloading right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Yah they changed iPhoto. I haven't upgraded to the latest, as I have an old Nikon film scanner that won't work with it. Thankfully I still have Aperture for my photo management.


----------

